
If Teaser Rates Work for Buying Houses, Why Not for Online Music? - prakash
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/10/10/if-teaser-rates-work-for-buying-houses-why-not-for-online-music/
======
MaysonL
It's a great idea - and my favorite band (the Evangenitals) seems to have
discovered it already - I picked up their second album free (every time I go
to one of their gigs, I get so carried away with the music, I forget).

